# Laguna p flux 3



## Allover (Nov 5, 2021)

I have a laguna p flux 3 DC it is piped into a :
Bandsaw 
Tables saw
Thickness sander
Thickness planer 
Jointer

I used spiral ducting to keep the airflow, but I am having troubles with my DC. I keep getting large wood chips that filling the heat filter and the container below. This happens even after I clean the hepa filter and clean out the collection bin .

Does anyone have suggestion or reasons this could be happening? Or how to test what the problem could be?

Thanks


----------



## sunnybob (Oct 12, 2021)

Are you complaining that your dust filter is actually collecting dust?


----------



## Allover (Nov 5, 2021)

The problem is the hepa filter is filling with wood chips. They are suppose to be separated out to the bin then the filter catches the small particles. But the filter is filling with woodchunks which is not suppose to happen


----------



## Allover (Nov 5, 2021)

The problem is the hepa filter is filling with wood chips. They are suppose to be separated out to the bin then the filter catches the small particles. But the filter is filling with woodchunks which is not suppose to happen


----------



## sunnybob (Oct 12, 2021)

Sounds like you have something fitted in the wrong order.
Or, the extraction is so fierce its pulling the chips straight across the top of the collector bin. 
I've Just looked that up and if i have the right one its a 3,000 dollar self contained unit.
At that price you need to invoke the suppliers / manufacturers to sort out your problem.


----------



## Allover (Nov 5, 2021)

Yeah that is the one. I hade all the fittings sealed with silicon and in the proper order . Manufacturer told me to fill it with water to find leaks so I am curious if someone has a better idea


----------



## sunnybob (Oct 12, 2021)

"filled with silicone" strikes fear in me. can you be totally certain you havent put too much in somewhere it shouldnt be and blocked the flow?
If that is a new machine you have every right to insist on a free replacement as it is not fit for service.
I have no actual experience with that machine, so can only give general advice.


----------



## Allover (Nov 5, 2021)

The manufacture recommends sealing all joints with silicon to ensure there is no air leaks. But I've had the machine a couple years but just did the hard ducting.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

Some questions:

1 - Did the problem start when you added the hard piping or has it always done that?

2 - How full is the barrel when you empty it?

3 - Does you unit have the vortex breaker? (A metal strap like piece that goes across the bottom of the cone. Laguna added it at some point to reduce the tendency of the vortex to drop into the barrel and pick up material that had been previously separated.)


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

The main problem is the design itself. It uses a "short cyclone" which is generally poor at separating stuff out of the airstream.

That said , chips shouldn't be an issue. I'd look for a leak(s) and also suspect too high sTatic pressure because of your ducting layout. You'll need an anemometer to troubleshoot / measure the runs.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I owned a Laguna C-flux and hated it it. The cyclone is too short, the dust bucket as also too short (and heavy), overall poorly designed. Plus Laguna customer service is TERRIBLE!!!. DO NOT fill your ducts with water to "find the leaks". What a terrible idea.

What size ducting?

Try running the system with a blast gate partially open at an unused piece of equipment in addition to the blast gate to the piece of equipment you are using. That should lower the static pressure. Also, empty the chip bucket when it gets 1/2 full. If it is too full, the chips are re-entrained in the air and pulled out of the bucket into the filter. Leaks in the system piping won't result in chips getting pulled into the filter since they need high air flow to remain in the air stream.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

If you are getting large wood chips passing through to the filter, then even with the short cyclone there are only a couple of common reasons that would be happening.

1. High bypass for large chips is common when the bin is full. And while I'm sure you probably have checked the bin, did you carefully check the seal for the vacuum line which holds the plastic bag down in the bin. If the vacuum line port on the bottom of the bin is not sealed, the hose is blocked, etc then the bag could be getting sucked up to the top of the bin, essentially making the system work like the bin was "full".

2. Bypass of large chips is also typical of air leaking into the bin or the cyclone itself. The extra air flow coming up into the bottom of the cyclone disrupts the chip drop out and will result in chips getting sucked into the cyclone outlet.

You can use some incense to smoke test the cyclone with it running to see where air may be getting pulled in.


----------



## MikeyV (4 mo ago)

I own a Plux3 and after several years of my HEPA filter filling to the top completely with sawdust I finally figured it out. The trick is exactly what Laguna suggested, which is to seal the chip drum completely with no leaks. And the test is to fill the drum with water to see if it leaks. This creates a suction in the drum which is needed to work properly. It is very hard to get a good long lasting seal with just silicone because it does not stick very well to the drum. I used Flex Seal Liquid (Lowe's) for the inside floor, and then Flex Seal Paste (Lowe's) for all the vertical seams inside and out, which is thicker and won't run like Flex Seal Liquid. I could have used the paste on the bottom as well, but there are many screws for the wheels which makes it hard to spread. Don't forget to seal around the handle screws and vacuum tube screws. This worked perfectly. My drum HEPA filter use to fill up with just 6 boards, and right now I'm up to 30 boards with about 1/4 of sawdust on the bottom. Don't forget to clean/blow the HEPA filter regularly to keep the fine dust suction working properly, otherwise the HEPA is useless. I hope this helps some of you. It was very frustrating for me.


----------

